# Rulers of Europe 400 BCE - 2017 CE (impressive video)



## nickel (Oct 28, 2018)

Rulers of Europe 400 BCE - 2017 CE 

Δεν το είχα δει αυτό το βίντεο και εντυπωσιάστηκα. Αξίζει να το βλέπεις συχνά, με διαφορετική επικέντρωση.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 29, 2018)

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό - thanks!


----------

